# Special Delivery



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

What do you get when you cross a 70's trend, a dirty tuber, and a runaway USPS truck? 
A @disco_potato that strikes Georgia from Illinois via the Rocky Mountains.
As you all know, I just started back to work this week after having some medical issues over the last 7 months. Well wouldn't you know...my second day back I got sick! So my apologies David for being a couple days late posting this up.
Short story (not the AF kind) shorter, crazy dance spudman sent a package of nice cigars on a road trip that eventually landed on my doorstep a couple days ago. 
I really appreciate these David and the effort you made to research my likes and what's on my list to try. Which, if you really think about it, is respectable yet a lil creepy. :wink2: 
And my wife wonders why I sit with my back to the wall. Lol


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice work, Disco Dave!


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

On hell of a line up!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Burn baby burn, it’s a disco inferno!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> What do you get when you cross a 70's trend, a dirty tuber, and a runaway USPS truck?
> A @Discopotato that strikes Georgia from Illinois via the Rocky Mountains.
> As you all know, I just started back to work this week after having some medical issues over the last 7 months. Well wouldn't you know...my second day back I got sick! So my apologies David for being a couple days late posting this up.
> Short story (not the AF kind) shorter, crazy dance spudman sent a package of nice cigars on a road trip that eventually landed on my doorstep a couple days ago.
> ...


Mission accomplished. :grin2:

When I joined I started keeping track of what people like. Mostly folks who aren't afraid to list cheaper sticks as some of their favorites. At that time it made it much easier for me cause that's what I was buying. I think the list I have for you still leaves room for a couple more packages. :wink2:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Well played Dave!!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice one Dave!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Bust out the mirror ball and the torch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Beauty hit!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

WTG @disco_potato!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

disco_potato said:


> I think the list I have for you still leaves room for a couple more packages. :wink2:


And I've never been afraid to admit to liking some of those cheaper offerings. I really do appreciate and thank you for the generosity, but let's not get too carried away. :wink2:


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Excellent hit ....and the keeping track thingy... is awesome too. Enjoy @LeatherNeck @disco_potato

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

That's the way to slap leather !


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Very nice!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Very nice hit!! Curious to hear your thoughts on that Jacobs ladder...I've been itching to try a couple of releases from southern draw.... Especially Jacobs ladder and Rose of Sharon.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

Very nice hit indeed! A lot of excellent smokes in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

